# Mourning doves



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

Today's bird painting from photo image at pmp dot com. Mourning Doves painted with Daniel Smith watercolor on Arches 140# CP 9.5 x 9.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful!! You have great style!


----------

